# straightening pex



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

What is the best way to take the curve out of coiled pex?
It wants to retain it's curve and when doing short runs
it doesn't feel like you can get a good clamp on the fitting
any concerns about the brass vs. poly ??


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

kt82 said:


> What is the best way to take the curve out of coiled pex?
> It wants to retain it's curve and when doing short runs
> it doesn't feel like you can get a good clamp on the fitting
> any concerns about the brass vs. poly ??


A hair dryer works without damaging the PEX.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I assume you mean any concerns about use of brass fittings versus polysulfone fittings (plastic fittings). There have been several lawsuits (see Zurn) regarding defective brass fittings used in PEX installations failing prematurely. I stopped using brass fittings with my Wirsbo tubing when Wirsbo came out with polysulfone fittings, which seem to work better, and are somewhat less expensive.

There are a few types of brass fittings for which there is no plastic alternative, so I still use them.


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

i WAS TRYING TO fish some 3/4 PEX down a 10" wall and kept curving on me and going sideway
I finally inserted the PEX in a 8" pc of 1" PVC and fished it down:thumbsup:
It was 120* in the attic. you think the pex would have been mallable enough
Thanks for the tip.
what would a torch do to the PEX?


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

kt82 said:


> what would a torch do to the PEX?


Cause a change of state from semi-solid to liquid. :whistling2:

When i need to straighten PEX I just pull it across my leg forcing it to curve in the opposite direction. It sometimes takes a couple times before it straightens enough to fit the space. Once it's been uncoiled for a while it will take the shape of the run it is fastened into.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

We buy ours in 20' lengths. We only use the rolls for long runs.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I bought a 100' roll of 3/4" pex for a plumbing project, I'd probably opt for 20' sticks instead next time. 

I uncoiled the entire roll and made giant loops in my basement, held against the wall by chairs. I let it sit for a week or so before using it, made a huge difference.


----------

